# My computer fan has failed



## shwanker81 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have an HP desktop and when i boot up it says "WARNING: computer fan has failed. press f2 to continue." I think it's because I adjusted the fan speeds in bios, but after that i haven't been able to access bios on start up.. f10 isn't working.. nor is f1,f2,del,etc... any ideas?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

reset the CMOS by either finding the jumper and moving it to the other pins, turning on the computer, turning it back off, then moving back to its original state (i think, its been a while)

or

find the battery on the motherboard, and remove it for 15 minutes or so. then replace it, turn back on the computer, and it should be fine.

also, does the fan which you changed the speed for still spin?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> reset the CMOS by either finding the jumper and moving it to the other pins, turning on the computer, turning it back off, then moving back to its original state


DO NOT try to start your computer while the RST jumper is moved from its default position.



> find the battery on the motherboard, and remove it for 15 minutes


10 - 15 seconds would be enough. Disconnect the power cord from the mains supply first, then press the computer start button for a few seconds (drains any residual charge from the power supply)


----------

